# Tarragona



## Espuma (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone living in Tarragona ? Like to hear from you if so


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

No, but it's where I met my (Basque) husband!
It's quite a nice place with a beach that's not quite such a narrow strip as many places along that coast.
It gets very humid in the summer.
Catalan is spoken there...
But, are you already living there?


----------



## Espuma (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi
No not yet. I actually have a boat in Sant Carlos and thinking of moving somewhere in that region. I have travelled through Tarragona but wondered if anyone, on the forum, has experience of living there .
Sounds like it all worked out for you (over the last 17 years)
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Espuma said:


> Hi
> No not yet. I actually have a boat in Sant Carlos and thinking of moving somewhere in that region. I have travelled through Tarragona but wondered if anyone, on the forum, has experience of living there .
> Sounds like it all worked out for you (over the last 17 years)
> Thanks for the response.


If I was in your position and was able to go anywhere along that coast I personally wouldn't choose Tarragona. I don't know much along there, but I'm sure there are prettier places. From what I know of the The Costa Brava it's is nicer I think, but might not be so accessible...
PS We celebrate 20 years of marriage on the 12th of September


----------



## Espuma (Sep 6, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to you both !!!

and thanks


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If I was in your position and was able to go anywhere along that coast I personally wouldn't choose Tarragona. I don't know much along there, but I'm sure there are prettier places. From what I know of the The Costa Brava it's is nicer I think, but might not be so accessible...
> PS We celebrate 20 years of marriage on the 12th of September


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, we live just south of Tarragona province in the north of Castellon. We can see Catalonia from the kitchen window!

The humidity has been high all summer! The whole area seems nice to us though. There are the beaches and the mountains close by. 

Speaking Catalan or Valenciano is not really an issue here, as long as you have Spanish. Having said that, we are learning Valenciano slowly but surely normally by reading it and watching the news channel!

For getting here and away quickly, we have Reus airport but schedules are limited in the winter. Castellon airport is also officially open, but has no airlines operating from it yet!

We had travelled all over Spain before settling here, but it´s only what we like. Everyone has their own preferences in an area to live in. 

We have travelled throughout Tarragona province though and there are some really nice towns and some not so nice ones, but that´s the same everywhere. 

Best thing to do is have a drive around and explore the area.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, I live just outside Tortosa which is about 70 kilometres from Tarragona. I personally prefer San Carlos to Tarragona although the smoke does have more going for it in terms of shopping etc. 
If I were perfectly honest I would point my boat southwards and not stop until I was well away from Catalunya, there are a great many problems with living in this area, not least the inept police force who are really biased when it comes to dealing with foreigners. 
However, that said, welcome to the area and hope to hear from you very soon.


----------



## doug610 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi,
I live just outside Tarragona,15 mins in small village,have been here for 4 years and have had no problems there are lots of lovely small villages just 15 mins inland and townsare on the seafront,most have harbours and are reasonably cheap for permanant mooring,Tarragona for a 6 metre boat 50 euros a month,or just to the north you have Torredembarra which is a thriving town all year round,we have the best beach in the costa dourada Playa Larga.
The people we have met are all friendly are have always helped us when we needed it ,the catalan people are very helpfull and do not treat you like an outsider because you can't speak catala
You should start in somewhere like Cambrils and work your way north ,you will find many lovely towns along the coast, and lots of small villages just inland


----------

